

Cloud Computing Fail in Ireland - Osaka
http://www.colly.tv/no-cloud-computing-for-connemara/

======
DanBC
Hoax. (Fairly obvious hoax too.)

([http://www.herald.ie/news/feckin-eejit-cloud-row-just-an-
ela...](http://www.herald.ie/news/feckin-eejit-cloud-row-just-an-elaborate-
hoax-2951161.html))

